# Buying Wireless Genies - is there still a monthy fee per TV ?



## swbca (Mar 29, 2013)

I just order DirectTV with 5 Wireless Genies. But then I saw you can buy Genies, like on Amazon.

I am a computer tech . . . Can I buy and install the Genies or is there some reason that only an DirectTV installer can do this ? 

If I buy and install them, is there still a $6 monthly TV fee on my bill ?

(I called DirectTV, they said their tech would have to install them after I bought them and there would be a $6 monthly fee per TV . . I don't know if she was telling the "truth" )


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## swbca (Mar 29, 2013)

joed32 said:


> Yes.


Then why would anyone buy the Genies, if they still have to pay the extra monthly TV charge either way ?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

You still pay the $6 regardless if it's owned but you won't be in a 2 year commitment. 

Amazon sells leased receivers btw you'll be on a 2 year commitment

Only way you get owned is people selling them on Ebay or on this forum in the buy/sell section 

but you'll have to call Directv and verify the RID receiver id number from the seller to see if it's owned with no balance due.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Your basic montly programming fee includes service to one unit. You are charged $6, rather than a full additional programming fee, for accessing the programming on each additional unit. It is independent of whether the unit is owned or leased.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

makaiguy said:


> Your basic montly programming fee includes service to one unit.


Not if you're a recent subscriber. Those that have subscribed in the last two months pay the TV fee for each and every active device.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

swbca said:


> Then why would anyone buy the Genies, if they still have to pay the extra monthly TV charge either way ?


Be VERY careful not to confuse Genies and Genie Minis.

The primary motivation for choosing a Genie Mini over an RVU enabled TV is that the performance of the Genie Mini is typically better. Audio hookups may also be easier.


----------



## swbca (Mar 29, 2013)

harsh said:


> Be VERY careful not to confuse Genies and Genie Minis.
> 
> The primary motivation for choosing a Genie Mini over an RVU enabled TV is that the performance of the Genie Mini is typically better. Audio hookups may also be easier.


If I start with 2 Genie Wireless clients (a total of 3 TVs), and then add 2 more that I have purchased from a 3rd party, are you saying they will not charge me $6.00 per month for the additional 2 TV's if I have been a subscriber for at least 2 months ?

I keep getting different answers . . DirectTV says I will have to pay the monthly TV-Fee, but buyers on Amazon said their bill did not change when they added addition TV's with the Wireless Genie.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

swbca said:


> If I start with 2 Genie Wireless clients (a total of 3 TVs), and then add 2 more that I have purchased from a 3rd party, are you saying they will not charge me $6.00 per month for the additional 2 TV's if I have been a subscriber for at least 2 months ?


You can only run 3 clients, wireless or wired from a Genie at one time.
So if you have 6 clients, only 3 can function at once.

If you need more functionality (4 TV's) working at the same time, get fewer clients and in place of one client add a small receiver only such as a H25. Or might as well get another DVR such as a HR24.

You will pay $6 whether it is a client, or a DVR, or a receiver.
Your one DVR fee covers the Genie and any other DVR's such as a HR24. ITs just $6 extra for the extra DVR, not another DVR fee.

The downside? DVR's cost more from Directv or Amazon or solidsignal when you purchase them. Leased or owned DVRs cost more.

Or just call back, change the order and see what they can do for you with up front costs.


----------



## swbca (Mar 29, 2013)

NR4P said:


> You will pay $6 whether it is a client, or a DVR, or a receiver.


But my question is still unanswered . . why would anyone pay $70 cash to buy a client on Amazon, if they still have to pay DirectTV the same $6.00 monthy fee for an additional client.

( I am brand new to DirectTV . . maybe I am not asking the right question )


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

swbca said:


> But my question is still unanswered . . why would anyone pay $70 cash for client, if they still have to pay DirectTV the same $6.00 monthy fee for an additional client.
> 
> ( I am brand new to DirectTV . . maybe I am not asking the right question )


If you OWN the client, you can disable it one month, turn it back on the next month. When you disable it, you won't have to send it back. 
When you get it and if you own it, there isn't any 2 year commitment.

For folks within their 2 year commitment they may have no other choice. Directv will likely not give another away for free so the $70 cost to buy one even if it's leased, may be the only choice.


----------



## swbca (Mar 29, 2013)

NR4P said:


> If you OWN the client, you can disable it one month, turn it back on the next month. When you disable it, you won't have to send it back.
> When you get it and if you own it, there isn't any 2 year commitment.
> 
> For folks within their 2 year commitment they may have no other choice. Directv will likely not give another away for free so the $70 cost to buy one even if it's leased, may be the only choice.


Totally confused.

Lets say I just ordered a DVR-DirectTV system with 2 wireless clients. If I then buy 2 more clients from Amazon and have them activated, is my bill going to the same or is it going to be $12.00 per month more. This isn't a question about how many separate channel at time or anything else. Its just about the bill.

Thanks


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't see the need to buy your own equipment, since you still have to pay the same monthly fee. (I did that with Dish before I had DTV, years ago.) There's no real savings. I do concede however, that you can avoid a 2 year contract, but if you decide to switch to another service during that time, most carriers will cover the penalty fee.


Ian


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

It will be $12 more and renew your 2 year commitment.


----------



## jceman (Aug 20, 2007)

swbca said:


> Totally confused.
> 
> Lets say I just ordered a DVR-DirectTV system with 2 wireless clients. If I then buy 2 more clients from Amazon and have them activated, is my bill going to the same or is it going to be $12.00 per month more. This isn't a question about how many separate channel at time or anything else. Its just about the bill.
> 
> Thanks


As has been mentioned more than once in this thread, you pay $6/month for each active device; it does not matter if it is a receiver, a DVR,a Gemie Mini, or an RVU TV, nor does it matter if it was purchased, leased or fell off a truck or where it was acquired.

It cannot be any simpler. If you add two more, the bill goes up $12.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Read the middle of the page where it shows PART TWO

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/legal/equipment_lease_addendum


----------



## swbca (Mar 29, 2013)

jceman said:


> As has been mentioned more than once in this thread, you pay $6/month for each active device; it does not matter if it is a receiver, a DVR,a Gemie Mini, or an RVU TV, nor does it matter if it was purchased, leased or fell off a truck or where it was acquired.
> 
> It cannot be any simpler. If you add two more, the bill goes up $12.


Sorry, I think I was in the middle of typing a clarifying to my question at the same time someone else posted an answer I could understand.

Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

swbca said:


> at the same time someone else posted an answer I could understand.
> 
> Thanks


Can't get any clearer than the answer given on post #2


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And a major reason someone may pay a third party for a lease is that it is the only way to guarantee a particular model. If you get a Genie from DirecTV it could be a HR34 or HR44, client could be a C31 or C41. Only when getting one from a third party are you guaranteed an HR44, C41 etc. Same monthly fee and contract, but at least you know its the latest model.

Of course if that hardware goes bad, there is no guarantee it will be replaced with the same. Though some claim that HR44 is always replaced with one, I've seen exceptions.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> And a major reason someone may pay a third party for a lease is that it is the only way to guarantee a particular model. If you get a Genie from DirecTV it could be a HR34 or HR44, client could be a C31 or C41. Only when getting one from a third party are you guaranteed an HR44, C41 etc. Same monthly fee and contract, but at least you know its the latest model.
> 
> Of course if that hardware goes bad, there is no guarantee it will be replaced with the same. Though some claim that HR44 is always replaced with one, I've seen exceptions.


I've been a DTV customer for ten years. In order to upgrade, I signed a new contract 3 times so far and I have always received the latest, receiver/DVR, brand new right out of the box. I wouldn't accept anything less.

Ian


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

ou


mailiang said:


> I've been a DTV customer for ten years. In order to upgrade, I signed a new contract 3 times so far and I have always received the latest, receiver/DVR, brand new right out of the box. I wouldn't accept anything less.
> 
> Ian


If that was shipped from DirecTV, you were lucky. Chances are of course better with an installer. I'd rather pay than deal with an installer for a simple swapout.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok OP, your a computer tech so think of it this way... The $6 a month per TV is like a per device license for the programming/software on that TV. You know how Microsoft sells User CAL's or Device CAL's? Well this is like a Device CAL in this situation with no option to go with the user cal model.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> ou
> 
> If that was shipped from DirecTV, you were lucky. Chances are of course better with an installer. I'd rather pay than deal with an installer for a simple swapout.


Luck has nothing to do with it. I've always made it very clear to them, if they want me to sign off on a new contract to upgrade, the equipment has to be new. No refurbs, or older versions. But then again, I'm a long time customer and I negotiate for a living.

Ian


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

mailiang said:


> Luck has nothing to do with it. I've always made it very clear to them, if they want me to sign off on a new contract to upgrade, the equipment has to be new. No refurbs, or older versions. But then again, I'm a long time customer and I negotiate for a living.
> 
> Ian


I don't he meant newer of refurbished receivers, he meant newest models like a HR44 vs a HR34
It also depends on availability from market to market when they send or install a HR44

Here in Chicago for example techs are installing newer models, unless they're out of stock
than they have no choice but to install older HR34's, unless you reschedule in hopes that they'll carry it on your 
next tech install date.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> I don't he meant newer of refurbished receivers, he meant newest models like a HR44 vs a HR34
> It also depends on availability from market to market when they send or install a HR44
> 
> Here in Chicago for example techs are installing newer models, unless they're out of stock
> ...


 My point is simple. When they insist I sign a new 2 year contract, I insist they provide me with the latest equipment, at least performance wise, new out of the box. I'm paying the same as everyone else, so I expect to be treated as such. I shouldn't have to go out and buy one. If they don't have it, no contract. I'll just stick for now with what I have. Knock on wood, I haven't had to deal with that.

Ian


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

mailiang said:


> My point is simple. When they insist I sign a new 2 year contract, I insist they provide me with the latest equipment, at least performance wise, new out of the box. I'm paying the same as everyone else, so I expect to be treated as such. I shouldn't have to go out and buy one. If they don't have it, no contract. I'll just stick for now with what I have. Knock on wood, I haven't had to deal with that.
> 
> Ian


If it's always been an installer showing up, that's one thing. If you've always been drop shipped brand new latest version, that is actually surprising. Unless of course it's like getting a Genie soon after release when there was only one model and not enough time to get refurbs back.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> If it's always been an installer showing up, that's one thing. If you've always been drop shipped brand new latest version, that is actually surprising. Unless of course it's like getting a Genie soon after release when there was only one model and not enough time to get refurbs back.


i admit that when I signed up for my last upgrade, they sent an installer who delivered the latest and greatest. But I always insist on the newest equipmemt, or no new contract. I usually deal with customer retention, and they are very accommodating. You don't get what you don't ask for.

Ian


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> If it's always been an installer showing up, that's one thing. If you've always been drop shipped brand new latest version, that is actually surprising. Unless of course it's like getting a Genie soon after release when there was only one model and not enough time to get refurbs back.


For what it's worth I've never had someone drop shipped an HR34(I started with DTV after the 44 came out) for an upgrade. I think they send out the new stuff after they get rid of the old stuff so from DTV itself it is usually up to date.

With techs it can be different. I got an HR44 and 2 C31s initially. I've also seen New installs of HR23s and HR34s


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HaterSlayer said:


> For what it's worth I've never had someone drop shipped an HR34(I started with DTV after the 44 came out) for an upgrade. I think they send out the new stuff after they get rid of the old stuff so from DTV itself it is usually up to date.
> 
> With techs it can be different. I got an HR44 and 2 C31s initially. I've also seen New installs of HR23s and HR34s


You have it backwards. DIRECTV® shipping center have all the models to choose from, techs gets what DIRECTV® decides to ship and for the most part is new stuff, unless they have tons of refurbished to get rid of.

You can based a process on the short time you have been with DIRECTV®


----------

